# Holland Lops



## Andrew

Just received mated female of this species from contact in Holland. She's really fat, so I'm hoping for an ooth in the next day or two.  







I'll keep you updated!


----------



## spawn

She's adorable!! I love bunnies. Do you let her run around the house?


----------



## Deutschherper

Cute! What's her name?


----------



## Andrew

> She's adorable!! I love bunnies. Do you let her run around the house?


We've got two mini dachsunds that think they're great danes, so we don't. Its my sisters bunny, and so it never leaves her room(thats not to say it doesn't hop around her room).

What we've done is go to our breeder(who we've known for 10+ years) and she told us that we could take a pregnant bunny home, raise the babies to six weeks, keep one of the babies and take the rest back. The first bunny we took home was bred but apparantly wasn't successful(30+ days and no babies), so we took her back and now we have this one. Tomorrow is her due date. XD


----------



## OGIGA

Haha.... ooth from a rabbit. How many babies are expected from a bunny each birth?


----------



## Andrew

The breeder named her bigfoot, because apparantly she had really big feet as a baby. Or something like that. Maybe its just cause shes big.

I think bunny litters range from 1-6 with 2-4 as the usual number.


----------



## Andrew

Well, according to the breeder she's due sometime tonight/early morning.

Down to the final countdown here...hopefully I can show you all pictures of babies tomorrow!

Edit- Got home from school today and found not only baby mantids, but baby bunnies too!






There are at least two so far, but they look pretty big. She was really fat/heavy so we're hoping for more. I didn't want to bother her too much (not to mention my sister and mom would kill me if I messed around with them too much), otherwise I would have a better picture.


----------



## Deutschherper

> Got home from school today and found not only baby mantids, but baby bunnies too! There are at least two so far, but they look pretty big. She was really fat/heavy so we're hoping for more.


Congrats on the mantids and bunnies! I hope you get more.


----------



## Andrew

> Congrats on the mantids and bunnies! I hope you get more.


Thanks! Unfortunately, no more babies. Just the two. One is a fat tub of lard, the other is just...big.

Day 3


----------



## spawn

Awwwwwww hahaha. They're precious! When do they open their eyes? How about grow a coat?


----------



## Andrew

I know that they open their eyes at around 10 days. Im not sure about the coat though. I'm not exactly the expert. &lt;.&lt;;

I just take the pictures, lol. And I hope to continue to until they're six weeks old.


----------



## Sparky

OMG! he looks scary


----------



## OGIGA

That's kind of funny looking for a bunny.  Didn't expect them to look like that.


----------



## Andrew

I think this makes *Day 5*.






The fur is really starting to darken up.


----------



## Rick

Cute little things.


----------



## nub3

their dad must have been a pig


----------



## robo mantis

I like them


----------



## Andrew

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Here's *Day 6*. I wasn't expecting to update for another day or so, but they grow so quick!


----------



## Sparky

They look scary to me


----------



## Andrew

Lol, why?


----------



## Sparky

Its the way they move and how small they are. The eyes freak me out too; How its not opened is what scares me, so poppy. Not to be mean or anything but it terrifies me :shock:


----------



## hibiscusmile

Goodness, what a nice rabbit stew they would make. :wink:


----------



## Asa

LOL no offense but they look like little black pigs


----------



## Deutschherper

I think they're cute.


----------



## Andrew

I agree about the pig thing. You should see them when they're laying on their back.  

And because I forgot to yesterday, here's *Day 8*.







I'll be taking care of the bunnies for ten days while my Mom and sister are on vacation in Spain. :roll:

Coincidentally the bunnies eyes are supposed to open on day ten which is tommorrow. Yay.


----------



## OGIGA

Now it's looking more cute like a bunny.


----------



## Andrew

My previous update didn't make the transition! So you won't be getting to read any of my witty comments. I'm much too lazy to retype them.

Instead, the goods. They finally opened their eyes.






Messed with this one in photoshop a bit, so a lot of the colors other than the bunny are screwed up.






First time outside.


----------



## OGIGA

I think my reply from the old forum didn't get exported... but it's great to see these bunnies in motion!


----------



## Andrew

Ah, I must not have seen the reply. :mellow:


----------



## spawn

Good God. First time posting on the new site, and I gotta' say the color scheme and UI is pretty uncomfortable. I wish the admin would consider just using the old site's format. But, I LOVE the bunnies. They're so adorable, and they grew up so fast.


----------



## Andrew

I was hoping for a color scheme more reminiscent of the old forum, but fresh and new. Give it a bit of time, I'm sure it'll all come together.


----------



## OGIGA

spawn said:


> Good God. First time posting on the new site, and I gotta' say the color scheme and UI is pretty uncomfortable. I wish the admin would consider just using the old site's format. But, I LOVE the bunnies. They're so adorable, and they grew up so fast.


Thanks to hibiscusmile, I found out that you can go to the bottom left of any page and change the skin. I currently have IPB Classic Blue turn on. Makes things much easier to read.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

AWWWWWW! They're so cute!

Did you name them yet?


----------

